# The Sinking of Cesar Millan



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I think this needs to be a sticky. Some people come on here, using his methods on their dogs, and wondering why their dogs have behavior problems. Domanance theory is harmful to dogs. Period. Positive training is better for dogs and humans. 

The Rise and Fall of Cesar Millan, The Dog Whisperer


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't like that this is now a personal issue against Cesar Millan.

I know I personally would never use those pinch collars on a dog,
and I find them hard to look at let alone put one on a dog. 
However I've also never tried to rehab an aggressive dog with a 
bad history who was large enough to actually hurt me.
I don't agree with dominance training, but I do think it's important
that dogs are aware of their place in the family chain.

My point is, while I don't agree with some of his methods, I do 
think some of his ideas/teachings are correct. Also his foundation 
does really GREAT things for lots of rescues including large financial grants. 
He is also a great voice for animal rights and petitions for new legislation 
all the time and he is constantly using his time in "the spotlight" to 
speak out against puppymills and other animal plights.

I think there is a BIG difference between someone who is abusing
animals because they have contempt for the animal and someone who
loves animals and thinks they are doing the right thing.


----------



## TikaChi (Jan 31, 2012)

I would have to agree with you christabelle... I don't use ALL of his methods but I do use some and they have been very effective. I also have a boxer mix and when I brought my chihuahua home she tried to dominate my boxer mix (which could have been potentially dangerous if my Ruby *Ruby is my boxer mix and Tika is my chi* wasn't such a lover) so I used Cesar Millan's methods and it's all but fixed their relationship. 
I think people are wayyyyy too hard in CM. He has the best of intentions and I personally think he's doing a great job. EVERY training technique is flawed in some way. He often says: this is what I do, I'm not forcing anyone else to do it.


----------

